# Name My Babies



## MysticalMom

I can't come up with names for my baby Sugar gliders. 1 boy 1 girl.

Now that they're out of the pouch and all over the place they oughta have good names.  

Name them for me.


----------



## kwillia

Oh good lord, now you've gone and done it... Chasey's gonna want one now.


----------



## Nickel

The Captain and Tenille
Sonny and Cher
Elvis and Priscilla
Thing One and Thing Two
K_Jo and C_Jo
Bonnie and Clyde (my personal favorite, since they look like they have little bandit masks on)


----------



## dems4me

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> I can't come up with names for my baby Sugar gliders. 1 boy 1 girl.
> 
> Now that they're out of the pouch and all over the place they oughta have good names.
> 
> Name them for me.



skunk and skunky?

Rocky and Bullwinkle?


----------



## mainman

Nickel said:
			
		

> Bonnie and Clyde


I like it....


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh good lord, now you've gone and done it... Chasey's gonna want one now.


  I love SG's, and think they're absolutely adorable!    Oooooh, I want to nuggle with them. 

I think you should name them Jack & Jill, Bonnie & Clyde or Beyonce & Jay-Z.


----------



## bresamil

How absolutely darling!!


Otter and Catt


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> Bonnie and Clyde (my personal favorite, since they look like they have little bandit masks on)


Ding ding ding! I vote for Bonnie and Clyde...


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Beyonce & Jay-Z.


  Now I have to get two kitties and name them Beyonce and Jay-Z.


----------



## jazz lady

Cheech and Chong


----------



## mainman

Nickel said:
			
		

> Now I have to get two kitties and name them Beyonce and Jay-Z.


No you don't...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> Now I have to get two kitties and name them Beyonce and Jay-Z.


And if you take them for a walk, you can always say "Are you ready, B?"


----------



## Nickel

mainman said:
			
		

> No you don't...


 Yes, yes I do.


----------



## MysticalMom

Bonnie & Clyde. Now that's cute.  

B likes Cheech and Chong. Go figure. 

more... more....


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> Yes, yes I do.


Just make sure they're grown kitties.  Kittens are not cute; grown kitties are adorable.


----------



## MysticalMom

Oh and Chasey....if you want some I know someone who has wayyyyy too many and would throw a couple your way.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Oh and Chasey....if you want some I know someone who has wayyyyy too many and would throw a couple your way.


Oh he!! no!  I can admire them through pictures, but that's it.  I've got far too many animals as it is.  No, Chasey...you do not want them.


----------



## MysticalMom

appyday said:
			
		

> You have not found a home for my  yet....pm me your email addy so I can send you some pics..



I TRIED appy. I really did.  I just couldn't find anyone who wanted your  :shrug: 

But B says he'd love more pics. The old ones are sticky.


----------



## nomoney

do you litter box train them


----------



## Nickel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Bonnie & Clyde. Now that's cute.
> 
> B likes Cheech and Chong. Go figure.
> 
> more... more....


 No, it is Bonnie and Clyde.  Tell B to shove it.


----------



## MysticalMom

Nickel said:
			
		

> No, it is Bonnie and Clyde.  Tell B to shove it.



NOT a problem. I shoved him for ya.  I like Bonnie and Clyde too.


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> B likes Cheech and Chong. Go figure.






> more... more....



Ralph and Potsie
Luke and Laura
Fred and Ginger
Bogie and Bacall
Bert and Ernie
Blondie and Dagwood
Elvis and Priscilla
Fred and Wilma
Barney and Betty
George and Gracie
Superman and Lois Lane
Sonny and Cher
Romeo and Juliet
Charles and Diana
Rhett and Scarlet
Ozzie and Harriet
Lucy and Desi
June and Ward
Lancelot and Guenivere 
Mickey and Minnie
Napoleon and Josephine
Pebbles and Bam Bam
Samson and Delilah
Gomez and Morticia
Barbie and Ken

:shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:
			
		

> do you litter box train them


Fast as fast can be; you'll never catch me.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ralph and Potsie
> Luke and Laura
> Fred and Ginger
> Bogie and Bacall
> Bert and Ernie
> Blondie and Dagwood
> Elvis and Priscilla
> Fred and Wilma
> Barney and Betty
> George and Gracie
> Superman and Lois Lane
> Sonny and Cher
> Romeo and Juliet
> Charles and Diana
> Rhett and Scarlet
> Ozzie and Harriet
> Lucy and Desi
> June and Ward
> Lancelot and Guenivere
> Mickey and Minnie
> Napoleon and Josephine
> Pebbles and Bam Bam
> Samson and Delilah
> Gomez and Morticia
> Barbie and Ken
> 
> :shrug:


verachiever:


----------



## MysticalMom

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ralph and Potsie
> Luke and Laura
> Fred and Ginger
> Bogie and Bacall
> Bert and Ernie
> Blondie and Dagwood
> Elvis and Priscilla
> Fred and Wilma
> Barney and Betty
> George and Gracie
> Superman and Lois Lane
> Sonny and Cher
> Romeo and Juliet
> Charles and Diana
> Rhett and Scarlet
> Ozzie and Harriet
> Lucy and Desi
> June and Ward
> Lancelot and Guenivere
> Mickey and Minnie
> Napoleon and Josephine
> Pebbles and Bam Bam
> Samson and Delilah
> Gomez and Morticia
> Barbie and Ken
> 
> :shrug:



Oh I like Gomez and Morticia too!!! 

Decisions... decisions


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Just make sure they're grown kitties.  Kittens are not cute; grown kitties are adorable.


Bonnie  and Clyde !


----------



## justbeachy

I shouldn't do this but maybe Cheech & Chong


----------



## Nickel

How about Darren and Samantha? (from Bewitched)


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> Bonnie  and Clyde !


I saw the cutes blonde tabby at Petco last night.  He was a big boy, too.  At least 20 lbs, if not more.  I sooooooo wanted him, and his crate-mate, who was a female tiger.  I definitely don't have enough kitties sleeping with me at night.


----------



## MysticalMom

nomoney said:
			
		

> do you litter box train them



Nope. They're kind of like hamsters or rats etc. in that respect. But they're cleaner and prefer to go in their cage.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> verachiever:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> How about Darren and Samantha? (from Bewitched)


Awww, that's cute.  

Brad & Angelina
Ben & Jen
Reese & Ryan


----------



## MysticalMom

Nickel said:
			
		

> How about Darren and Samantha? (from Bewitched)




Oh Nickle. You're on a roll.    

I like that too, but B just rolled his eyes.

Don't worry. I shoved him again.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Oh Nickle. You're on a roll.
> 
> I like that too, but B just rolled his eyes.
> 
> Don't worry. I shoved him again.


What about Chasey & Ron? :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Oh Nickle. You're on a roll.
> 
> I like that too, but B just rolled his eyes.
> 
> Don't worry. I shoved him again.


 I'm good at naming.  Don't ask how I ended up with a dog named Cody.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Brad & Angelina


I like this one!


----------



## MysticalMom

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> What about Chasey & Ron? :shrug:




B just hit the floor laughing. 

Chasey's cool. But Ron?  They're sugargliders, not hedgehogs.


----------



## justbeachy

How about Jack & Diane


----------



## Nickel

justbeachy said:
			
		

> How about Jack & Diane


----------



## Chasey_Lane

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> B just hit the floor laughing.
> 
> Chasey's cool. But Ron?  They're sugargliders, not hedgehogs.


Ron & Chasey go together.  You must not know Chasey, huh?  Do a Google search.


----------



## huntr1

What the heck is a sugarglider?  Looks like a flying squirrel.


----------



## MysticalMom

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Ron & Chasey go together.  You must not know Chasey, huh?  Do a Google search.



No believe me..we KNOW who Chasey is.  But don't they call Ron the Hedgehog now?


----------



## kwillia

Fred and Ethel.


----------



## MysticalMom

huntr1 said:
			
		

> What the heck is a sugarglider?  Looks like a flying squirrel.



More like a flying possum.   A sugar glider is a small, arboreal( lives in trees) marsupial from Australia and New Guinea. Because of their need for companionship, they bond easily with humans and make great pets! 

They're not for beginning pet owners because of their speical diet, caging requirements and bonding time etc. They take work.


----------



## MysticalMom

kwillia said:
			
		

> Fred and Ethel.



My MILs name is Ethel. NO way.


----------



## sockgirl77

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I love SG's, and think they're absolutely adorable!    Oooooh, I want to nuggle with them.
> 
> I think you should name them Jack & Jill, Bonnie & Clyde or Beyonce & Jay-Z.


You love me.


----------



## MysticalMom

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> You love me.


----------



## huntr1

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> More like a flying possum.   A sugar glider is a small, arboreal( lives in trees) marsupial from Australia and New Guinea. Because of their need for companionship, they bond easily with humans and make great pets!
> 
> They're not for beginning pet owners because of their speical diet, caging requirements and bonding time etc. They take work.


What do they eat?


----------



## K_Jo

I can't believe no one voted for C_Jo and K_Jo.


----------



## mAlice

I like thing 1 and thing 2.


----------



## undrcvr12

Whitney and Bobby   

But seriously, they are the cutest things Ive ever seen.


----------



## citysherry

Anthony & Cleopatra 
Adam & Eve
Batman & Robin
Bow & Arrow
Grease and grime
cuff and link
Butch Cassidy & Sundance Kid


----------



## MysticalMom

huntr1 said:
			
		

> What do they eat?



We mix a special mix up in the blender called the BML diet. It's honey, apple juice, scrambled egg,chicken baby food, Gerber baby juice with yogurt, wheat germ, mixed baby cereal with fruit bits, and 2 different kinds of reptile vitamins for vit. b and calcium. You freeze that in ice trays. Turns out kind of like ice cream.

That is fed along with fruits, veggies, nuts and insects. They really like crickets and mealworms.

Some places have come out with Sugar Glider pellet food that is supposed to have everything they need, but our guys wouldn't even look at it.  Feeding them the BML diet plan is more nutritious, gives them a variety and HAS to taste better than those old brown pellet things.


----------



## CMC122

Joanie and Chachi

Frankie and Johnny

Mork and Mindy


----------



## MysticalMom

So far I can't decide between Bonnie and Clyde, Darren and Samantha or Gomez and Morticia.

B likes Cheech and Chong or Chasey and Ron.


----------



## MysticalMom

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Joanie and Chachi
> 
> Frankie and Johnny
> 
> Mork and Mindy



Oh good one!  I like Mork and Mindy too.


----------



## mainman

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> So far I can't decide between Bonnie and Clyde, Darren and Samantha or Gomez and Morticia.
> 
> B likes Cheech and Chong or Chasey and Ron.


Bonnie and Clyde rocks!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Chasey and Ron.


----------



## Tigerlily

I had two black cats named Bonnie & Clyde when I was a kid. 

How about Beevis and Buthead?


----------



## MysticalMom

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I had two black cats named Bonnie & Clyde when I was a kid.
> 
> How about Beevis and Buthead?



No way. I'd always think of Doug and Joe.


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> No way. I'd always think of Doug and Joe.



  Now THAT is TFF.


----------



## K_Jo

How about:

Bill and Monica
Isaac and Gopher
Zack and Kelly
Buffy and Hildegard
Ashford and Simpson
StarCat and SunDog

???


----------



## MysticalMom

K_Jo said:
			
		

> StarCat and SunDog???



Wouldn't that be the same thing as Beevis and Butthead?:shrug:


----------



## cattitude

Romeo & Juliet
Samson & Delilah


----------



## cattitude

Sheila and Bloke  (considering their heritage)


----------



## justbeachy

Johnny & June


----------



## MysticalMom

*We Have A Winner.*

We named them Bonnie Morticia and Clyde Gomez.  

Well I couldn't decide.


----------



## Christy

cattitude said:
			
		

> Sheila and Bloke (considering their heritage)


Now I like that one.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> We named them Bonnie Morticia and Clyde Gomez.
> 
> Well I couldn't decide.


Great, now she'll be called Bon-Bon or Morty.


----------



## MysticalMom

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Great, now she'll be called Bon-Bon or Morty.


----------



## K_Jo

cattitude said:
			
		

> Sheila and Bloke  (considering their heritage)


  I like catt's idea, MMom.  Change the names!


----------



## Geek

Cute names, I was thinking Rum and Coke


----------



## sushisamba

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Fred and Ginger
> Bogie and Bacall
> Romeo and Juliet
> Charles and Diana
> Rhett and Scarlet
> Ozzie and Harriet
> Lucy and Desi
> Mickey and Minnie
> Pebbles and Bam Bam
> Samson and Delilah
> Gomez and Morticia
> :shrug:



any of the above  or Marc Anthony and Cleopatra


----------



## MMDad

Scott and Lacy
O.J. and Nicole
Bill and Hillary


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> We Have A Winner.
> 
> We named them Bonnie Morticia and Clyde Gomez.
> 
> Well I couldn't decide.



  Well, they needed a first AND middle name.


----------



## jazz lady

Geek said:
			
		

> Cute names, I was thinking Rum and Coke



I've been thinking that too, but not for baby names.


----------



## watercolor

How cute are they! I might have to look into this!


----------



## Nickel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> We named them Bonnie Morticia and Clyde Gomez.
> 
> Well I couldn't decide.


----------



## residualvisuals

MysticalMom said:


> Nope. They're kind of like hamsters or rats etc. in that respect. But they're cleaner and prefer to go in their cage.





Riiiiiiiiight, as soon as I wake mine up they're ready to go potty.  On me.  How are they now?  Still on BML?

I got mine not quite two months ago, I've been feeding them the original HPW (as opposed to plus/complete).  I'm switching to LGRS Suggie Soup as soon as the shipment comes in tomorrow.

Their names are Chip and Dale and I wub dem to bits.


----------

